# Wormers Suitable for Lactating Mare, Foal and Broodmare?



## luckilotti (14 August 2008)

Hi, 
Just wondering what wormers are suitable for use in a lactating mare, foal, and broodmare (assuming my mare will be lol!) 
We are due to worm with Panacur paste but i cant find anything (even on the Intavet site) that states that it is def. safe for them?
Maybe Admin could make a sticky about which wormers are safe etc?  as i feel sure i have seen other post similar questions.


----------



## charliesarmy (14 August 2008)

I asked the very same question a couple of posts down as I normally get my wormers of the net  I think WonkeyDonkey advised me to go to Wormers-direct and they give you all the info.... I think if my memory serves me Panacur state that all 3 types of there wormers they produce are OK to use BUT please check as my memory isn't great if you look for my post WD also tells which wormer to use on day of foaling to prevent scouring hope this helps....


----------



## Kipandbud (14 August 2008)

Had this a couple of weeks ago when trying to fnd wormers for my mare who is around 70 days. Was advised that only Strongid P and Panacur were safe to use.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (15 August 2008)

Have a look here

http://www.wormers-direct.co.uk/wormingmares.html


----------



## luckilotti (15 August 2008)

Thanks


----------

